# My Brown and Sharpe 618 Micromaster helper



## Janderso (Oct 21, 2019)

I think Grady may be ready to get started as a grinder hand.


----------



## benmychree (Oct 21, 2019)

Gotta start 'em young!


----------



## Cadillac (Oct 22, 2019)

He looks happy to be there. Could have him stone/debur the parts. My boy gets alittle scared of the sparks.


----------

